# Ham & Bean soup



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

I cooked up a ham last night and would like to can some soup.What would be a good way to do this? The only beans I have done are refried and they are good but I want soup no mush.


----------



## rocky road (Nov 19, 2010)

why not just freeze it instead, or is it that you want to free up some freezer space?


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

You can go ahead and make your bean soup when beans are half done and then jar it up and process in pressure canner.
Or you can rinsed, dry beans and fill jar 1/3 of the way up the jar and then place a few chunks of ham and salt, dry onion flakes if wanted then fill jar with hot water to the shoulder and cap and process in pressure canner 90 [email protected] lbs.

I also can ham chunks and then can the dry beans seperate.Then open and cook together.Then I have ham chunks to add to other recipes.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I really like the Ten Bean Soup with ham recipe in the Ball Blue Book. The one with tarragon and summer savory. I just use whatever dried beans I have on hand, at least 3-4 varieties but never 10. I personally don't use the green beans either. Never mushy, great flavor and quick to fix after a busy winter's day.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> I really like the Ten Bean Soup with ham recipe in the Ball Blue Book. The one with tarragon and summer savory. I just use whatever dried beans I have on hand, at least 3-4 varieties but never 10. I personally don't use the green beans either. Never mushy, great flavor and quick to fix after a busy winter's day.
> Reply With Quote


I agree. The Ball Blue Book has 2 excellent recipes for it. NCHFP provides the basic instructions for Ham and Bean soup in the general soup canning instructions if you don't have the Ball Blue Book. Which ever recipe you use just be sure it is dilute enough for safe canning. The guideline is for 1/2 solids and 1/2 liquid in each jar. You can drain off the extra liquid after opening if you wish.

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_04/soups.html


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I, too, (or three) agree with the recipe in the Ball guide.

You could also make some split pea with ham soup, one of my favorites.

I wouldn't use the refried beans because, you're right - they would end up mush. If you don't have any dried beans, you can get large jars of already cooked beans at the grocers. Just open them up, put into a large pot , add chicken stock, carrots, potatoes, celery, onions, your ham (diced into small 1/2" pieces.) Use a touch of thyme
or your herb of choice, even add a few tablespoons of the ham drippings. Add salt and pepper to taste. Cook for about 1/2 hr to an hour. Pour into jars to within 1" of the top and process pints for 75 minutes, 90 min/. for qts. at 10 lbs pressure.

Usually my soups are along the thickness of chowder. If yours is more like 50% chunks and 50% broth, fill your jars accordingly (50/50 mix).


----------

